# Up close and personal



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're a lucky lucky mummy!! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

An amazing trio of poos! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! Wonderful photos and subjects too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I definitely have been going though Lola/Nina with drawl. Can we have some up close and personal please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have lots on my new camera. I will upload tomorrow. Promise!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna.. Look at this one of my leggy girl.. About two weeks ago. Her coat has grown quite a bit since but good pose eh?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is leggy like Rufus, but her haircut is 100% better!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth are you feeding her   
Wow long, skinny, leggy girl!!! 
Is she taller than Lola?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> She is leggy like Rufus, but her haircut is 100% better!


It's very short.. Glad it's starting to look longer again! Mind you it's been amazing with the very wet weather we have had.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth are you feeding her
> Wow long, skinny, leggy girl!!!
> Is she taller than Lola?


She's a hunger monster!! She's eats like a horse  She's just going to be skinny I reckon. She is actually 7.1kgs! She is just about Lola's height now so I reckon she will be an inch or so taller. 

I do feed her I promise!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She's a hunger monster!! She's eats like a horse  She's just going to be skinny I reckon. She is actually 7.1kgs! She is just about Lola's height now so I reckon she will be an inch or so taller.
> 
> I do feed her I promise!!


She is adorable. Long hair,short hair, it doesn't matter. It looks like she also has beautiful highlights like Lola or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow she looks so different - but still gorgeous! X
Show us some more xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jen took the photo late afternoon so low sun was coming through the blinds. She is really a dark gold all over with darker ears.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey I think it's just her short groom and the fact that she's not a little baby pup now! Will see what others I gave on phone. Most are on new cam


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Once they have that first proper groom the puppy is gone!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This was same day, same time, just a different pose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think she's beautiful beyond belief


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You think right!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is gorgeous, in looks, colour and soul! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I think she's beautiful beyond belief


She is and she always looks happy in a sweet, innocent way. 
(Ozzy looks happy in a guess what I did way)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You think right!





Tinman said:


> She is gorgeous, in looks, colour and soul! X





dmgalley said:


> She is and she always looks happy in a sweet, innocent way.
> (Ozzy looks happy in a guess what I did way)


Aw you guys are so sweet!

Notice her little nose getting dark again?

I can't tell you how amazing she is. Couldn't have hoped for a more perfect second puppy. She loves us so much and we love her so much.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She is and she always looks happy in a sweet, innocent way.
> (Ozzy looks happy in a guess what I did way)


Haha is he always up to something and keeping you all on your toes and paws??


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I love Osgoods multi coloured eye lashes. They are all so gorgeous you are very lucky


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha is he always up to something and keeping you all on your toes and paws??


He is sweet but seriously curious and very busy. He also eats like a pig and everything he gets his mouth on. He keeps me on my toes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Were jake and willow the same at that age?? 
Or have you just forgotten puppy chaos? 
I can't see ozzy been any trouble, he's such a sweet adorable little chap!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Were jake and willow the same at that age??
> Or have you just forgotten puppy chaos?
> I can't see ozzy been any trouble, he's such a sweet adorable little chap!


Jake was contained in a small area until he was house broken. He was the only dog so he was fine with that. I was able to completely control his environment. Thus he was the easiest puppy. 
Willow was the worst one.She hated the playpen and the crate. She was a climber, a jumper and a serious biter. She also peed all the time and all over the place. Where ever she was she would just stop and pee 
Ozzy loves his crate. (I did not bother trying to keep him in puppy jail) He is trying to make it to the back door for potty. He has really slowed down on his biting but he is always under foot and he loves to be right up in every person, dog and cats face  
I guess on the trouble scale he is between Jake and Willow.


----------

